# Anyone Kit Bash a Lionel 0-6-0?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

I have a 0-6-0 Lionel Steamer that I would like to kit bash. I want to replace the cab roof or preferably the whole cab with a more modern rounded roof and a separate coal tender in place of the coal bunker. What I am looking for is help in determining what cab might closest fit this loco and what tender would closest match the loco. I have a Bachmann big hauler that the tender looks way too big and the bachmann 2-4-2 UP tender I have looks too small. Does anyone know if the Aristo Craft Slope back tender would look right? There are different cabs with roofs listed on Ebay, but of course there are no dimensions listed. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks

Randy


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I did one a long time ago, for my then 3-year old (now almost 12) Granddaughter Rtanne....


















For a brief how-to check out my 0-6-0 *web page*.....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dean 

That looks really great. 

Randy


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a chassis drive for one, but the power pickups with the brass wheels are so poor I decided to not do anything to mine, maybe one day I'll try something with batteries with it


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, Mine picks power up great. So, I don't know why yours has such a problem. Right now, the issue I'm concerned about are the twi idler gears between the drivers. They seem to be really loose in the slots of the frame that they ride in. As for the kit bashing, after looking at Dean's 060 turned into a 2-6-0, I'm probably going to rob the battery powered Big Hauler of it's cab and tender. I need to make new side rods for the drivers. Should they be pretty snug on the studs or should they be left pretty sloppy? Right now the plastic ones are wollered out pretty bad. 

Randy


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sloppy, the front holes are a rather wide oval.... unless you really want to fool around trying to get everything quartered perfectly. the gears are very very sloppy as well (a 1/4" hole on a 3/16" shaft sure isn't classed as any "fit" I've ever seen in Machinery's Handbook)


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

These Lionel 0-6-0 chassis can work great and extremely smooth with a couple more minor mods: 

Remove the loose gear between middle and front driver, freeing up the front driver entirly. 
Leave the gear in place between rear and mid driver. 
Chuck out the Lionel side rods, and fashion new ones out of brass strips. 
Fit the new side rods without slots, and make a nice snug fit, bolting them to the rear and lead driver cranks only (dont attach the middle driver to the side rods). 

Doing this allows the rear axle to power the forward axle via side rod, without slop. The middle axle rotates in time, via external gear, but is not connected to the side rods, making a very robust and smooth runner. You can connect the middle driver if you want, and remove all the external gear wheels, but I've found that is just not quite a smooth as the changes above. 

If you can add extra pick-up via tender wheels, pilot wheel or such, then the drive works very well, and the brass wheels tend to self clean while running. 

All this done to both my Mason Bogies built from Lionel 0-6-0Ts. 










http://4largescale.com/fletch/d2a.htm 









http://4largescale.com/fletch/d2b.htm 

David.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

My Mason Bogie, too!
















Seriously, though, the additional pick-ups from the tender wheels makes a huge difference in the running quality and duration. And Fletch's mods are a big improvement. Here's a Fairlie I did with two Lionels;









It's a very smooth and dependable runner... until the wheels get dirty. Still wish someone would make some steel tires for these wheels!
Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thankis to evertone for all the suggestions. Dave I like your thoughts on removing the front idler gear and replacing the side rods. 

The Mason Boogies look great 

Randy


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I did buy one to kitbash a standard guage 2-6-2 prairie, but the wheels are too small. 
So I think I'll give it and a few cars to the grandson as his second G scale loco that he can play with  

Rocky


----------

